# iwb holster and mag pouch



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm looking for a good leather iwb holster for my sig 229r with a matching iwb double mag pouch. any suggestions? i prefer black leather. thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's who I use. http://www.andrewsleather.com/


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Sparks Summer Special, or any of its descendants.

Please consider using an outside-the-belt carrier for your magazines. Magazines are so easy to conceal that there is just no reason to put them inside the belt, where they are less comfortable. Also, they require you to buy pants just a little bit larger than otherwise, so that when you aren't wearing a gun, your pants are too baggy.

Just my opinion, and what the heck do I know? But think twice about getting an IWB mag pouch.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Here's who I use. http://www.andrewsleather.com/


Whoa! Interesting photo of the Carjacker holster.

3. Keep your finger off the trigger until the sights are on the target.


----------

